# New Member & Couples Financial Counselor



## Adam Kol (Jul 19, 2019)

Hey, all! I've been checking out this message board for a while now. I'm glad to have finally officially joined.

My name is Adam. I'm a Couples Financial Counselor, which mean I help couples experiencing money-related stress to get on the same page & make peace with their finances. I'm excited to provide supportive feedback and learn more about what challenges you are facing.

Any questions are always welcome. I look forward to getting to know each of you!

~Adam H. Kol


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Adam Kol said:


> Hey, all! I've been checking out this message board for a while now. I'm glad to have finally officially joined.
> 
> My name is Adam. I'm a Couples Financial Counselor, which mean I help couples experiencing money-related stress to get on the same page & make peace with their finances. I'm excited to provide supportive feedback and learn more about what challenges you are facing.
> 
> ...


Welcome, Adam.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Folks please note Adam' official Vendor status.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Adam Kol Hi! There's a special section for helping people deal with financial problems. Have you though about posting there?

This is the link https://talkaboutmarriage.com/financial-problems-marriage/


----------



## Adam Kol (Jul 19, 2019)

MattMatt said:


> Welcome, Adam.


Thank you, MattMatt! I appreciate it.


----------



## Adam Kol (Jul 19, 2019)

MattMatt said:


> Folks please note Adam' official Vendor status.


Yes! I just got that squared away. I'm excited to discover how my work can support the relationships of the folks on this board!


----------



## Adam Kol (Jul 19, 2019)

MattMatt said:


> @Adam Kol Hi! There's a special section for helping people deal with financial problems. Have you though about posting there?
> 
> This is the link [removed due to not having permissions to post links yet!]


YES! Thank you so much. I am working on a thread for that forum right now. It's going to be a stickied thread, actually. That's what we worked out in being a vendor!


----------

